# مساعده( في مشاريع تخرج)



## الصناعي11 (16 فبراير 2011)

اريد منكم بعض مشاريع التخرج في الهندسة الصناعية وهذا وشكرا على تعونكم


----------



## duoaa (9 مارس 2011)

الهندسة الصناعية مو صعبة بس من الضروري استخدام الخيال في التصاميم وخاصة المشاريع 
دودو


----------



## duoaa (9 مارس 2011)

ممكن اقدم المساعدة انا خريجة تصميم صناعي


----------



## الصناعي11 (12 مارس 2011)

اريد اسماء بعض المشاريع حول الهندسة الصناعية التي قمتم بتنفيذها او اي مشاريع اخرى حتى اعملها مشروع تخرجي وهذا وشكرا جزيلا على تعونكم معي وادعو ان يوفقكم الله على هذا المجهود


----------



## selkeeti (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ: الصناعي11 
اتمني ان تساعدني ويساعدوني باقي اعضاء المنتدي لاني اواجه مشكله واريد مساعدتكم في مشروع تخرجي اريد بعض المشاريع لو سمحتم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

